
I will build Facebook chatbot with 3 API integration for free - jagadishg
I will build a Facebook or Slackbot chatbot that uses NLP and performs a transaction integrating up to 3 REST APIs.<p>The chatbot requirements must be clearly explained in a document with necessary REST API details.<p>I will develop and hand over the source code to you. You should take care of hosting it.<p>I have over 14+ years of experience in software development. I have been working in chatbot industry actively for about 2.5 years now.<p>Only organizations from startups to big companies can approach, not individuals. Sorry about that.<p>I will do all this for free. What do I expect in return? Your testimonial for my website after the project completion. I want to build my portfolio.<p>Interested organizations&#x2F; startups leave your email address and company name with brief summary of what you want me to build for you. I will contact you via email for more details.
======
YAMEXCHANGE
Hi - We’re a small bootstraped startup, but based in the Cayman Islands, and
just coming out of core development phase - We’d love to talk with you about
how we can help each other. Contact me at admin@yam.exchange if you’re still
available. - Thx.Stephen [https://www.yam.exchange](https://www.yam.exchange)

~~~
jagadishg
I have responded to you in email

